# My converted shopping bag!



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought several of these Ikea coolbags but liked the size & started to use one as a shopper.

At a yard sale I bought a childs' duvet cover with Bert & Ernie on it, at home I ripped it, washed & ironed it then sewed it on to my Ikea bag,

Do you like it?


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Cute! Fun bag!


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

ingenious


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

super idea


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

cute...that was a good idea...you did a wonderful job on it...


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Very innovative! You've made such a cute shopping bag.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you all, It is unique!!!!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, I like it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice recycling!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely bug! Great job... :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Love it, great idea &#128158;


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :idea:


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

I absolutely love it. Very creative of you.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes! Too cute!!!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

What a good idea, it looks great. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very cute


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Very clever. Good work.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

How wonderfully clever


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

Much better than the original! Really good job...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Like it. I do crazy things like that also.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Transformed! Really very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

RosD said:


> Love it, great idea 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

:thumbup: very good


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Smart... good job, craftsmanship and attention to detail.

Now my question: How did you attach the fabric to the bag? Were you able to use the sewing machine? Or... did you have to do the attaching by hand sewing?

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

May said:


> Smart... good job, craftsmanship and attention to detail.
> 
> Now my question: How did you attach the fabric to the bag? Were you able to use the sewing machine? Or... did you have to do the attaching by hand sewing?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!


Hand sewed, I have a newish sewing machine & find it very difficult to use!!!! I have been able to sew since a small child but do not enjoy it as much as knitting, bought the machine & made curtains for the whole house (so it paid for itself) & hardly use it now.
The side of the bag with the new fabric is covering 3 big pockets so I did not have to sew through the strong part of the bag!

Thank you all again for your lovely comments.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How cool is that. Good recycling... I would love to shop with it it would make me happy. The colors are bright...


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

How clever you are. They look great!!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love what you did!


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Clever Girl..looks great ! Hootiful...


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Inspired me to use the pocket part for some of my bags that I want to cover up the "ad part", and also to brighten up with more colors. My hubby says if you're going to wear advertising - they ought to pay you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

I am with your husband. That goes for shirts, shoes, hats, etc. No free advertising! 8)


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

martyr said:


> Inspired me to use the pocket part for some of my bags that I want to cover up the "ad part", and also to brighten up with more colors. My hubby says if you're going to wear advertising - they ought to pay you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I AGREE!!!!!!


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

I got a bag at Ikea that was about 2' feet long. Too big for most things, but on occasion I need it. It crinkles and makes noise, your idea is prefect except for one thing. Think I am too lazy. Maybe one of these years I'll have time and ambition! Keeping your pictures to encourage me


----------



## Lidewij (Dec 7, 2013)

Love it! Brilliant idea!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

